# LGB Bash - 0-4-0 to Forney



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

After finding an LGB 0-4-0 similar to the one below (although in much worse condition) with the drive unit in great shape, wondered what I could do to convert this to a more USRA style loco. Ya just never know. 

Ya Voll - Ve haf ah Forney! LOL

Hope you like:

Went from this to this. 









To This.
All piping/facets/whistle/pits/bell/headlampbase/headlamp/hand rails are brass. Hand rails were constructed from jewerly necklace studs and brass rod. Of course the drive rods are metal. Steam/sand domes are scratch build as well as the rest of the loco. Styrene, box car frames, etc. All facets are small diameter dress snaps (loco and backhead). Trailing bogie is brass with PC board attached for electrical to phospher bronze wheel contacts. I've packed lead (fishing sinkers) and copper BBs to just about any crook and cranny I could find in the super structure, backhead, etc. This little puppy packs out at about 8 lbs. All of the LGB circuitry was removed. All electrical contacts are hard wired, rail wipers have been removed (no need since all 8 wheels have electrical contact - no work about turnout stall). Constant directional lighting (real bulbs, not LEDs - LEDs too bright). Compete backhead deatail - utilized D&RGW C-16 as prototype.

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railgeek/forney%20bash/DSC00551.JPG[/b][/url]
(Image file size to large exceeds 100KB (2.8MB), changed to link SteveC mod.)[/i] 

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railgeek/forney%20bash/DSC00549.JPG[/b][/url] 
_(Image file size to large exceeds 100KB (3.9MB), changed to link SteveC mod.)_ 

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railgeek/forney%20bash/DSC00547.JPG[/b][/url] 
_(Image file size to large exceeds 100KB (2.7MB), changed to link SteveC mod.)_ 

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railgeek/forney%20bash/DSC00548.JPG[/b][/url] 
_(Image file size to large exceeds 100KB (2.9MB), changed to link SteveC mod.)_ 

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railgeek/forney%20bash/DSC00552.JPG[/b][/url] 
_(Image file size to large exceeds 100KB (2.6MB), changed to link SteveC mod.)_


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done. Any pics of the cab interior? 
Robert


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's beautifully done! Really nice work. I have an old 0-4-0 and now I'm inspired--unskilled, but inspired


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

That's georgeous. Those small LGB engines are fabulous runners but so hard to 'Americanize'. Is that the original boiler? If so, did you wrap it with a layer of styrene? Again, great job.



john


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on, Marc.... Cut it out..... If you're getting back into the 'bashing business, we're all going to be up all night trying to do better. Must be cold, windy and a whole lot of snow in GR so you're stuck in the basement....    


Absolutely wonderful 'bash..... Awesome...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Nice! Thats quite catching! 

Whats the min curve that puppy can take? Been considering something simliar but with a LGB Porter, ehh...somewhere down the line I'll get it done.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks all!!!!!!!!! 
Boiler is the original, just removed all of the molded on detail. The loco will negociate a 2 foot diameter circle due to the short wheel base and swing motion rear bogie. Back head detail includes piping, faucet knobs, etc. All piping, hand rails, etc. is made of brass rod, grab handles are brass rod with necklace attachment rings. Plenty of weight as I've packed lead shot and BBs into every nook and cranny of the superstructure, cab and steam chest. Whistle and pop-its are hand turned by the "little Ol' wine maker me". As a note, this one is currently listed on Ebay for another 10 or so hours if you are interested. As a note, the only stock item left on the loco is the block and factory smoke stack. Everything else is scratched and bashed.

As a note, this one is currently listed on Ebay for another 10 or so hours if you are interested.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Watch for my mason bogie bash of an LBG Forney.
Simulate one of the early 2-4-4 or 2-4-6, etc.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job! My 2017 went another route 









I TRIED to bash an Aristo Rogers into a Forney once... it had too much rear overhang, you couldn't put a rear step on it because the coupler would swing too far on 5 foot curves.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Sweet! 
Nice work. I like using the drive units as they are very robust in design. A note on the Aristo, the rear bogie could have a swing style with a talgo style couple mount, not un-protoytpical.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty neat. I have some similar projects planned. Have any shots/details of how you did the swing trailing truck? 

-Brian


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Brian,

Hi.

I'll download photos in a day or so. My tower crashed and I can not use my Adobe for resizing.


----------

